

Ask YC: All known sources of seed-stage funding, incubation, etc. for web startups? - walterk

There's Y Combinator, obviously.  LaunchBox, TechStars, Garage, Highland Capital Partners, SeedCamp, DreamIt Ventures, Bootup Labs, and BoostPhase.<p>What else is out there?  Note that I'm not looking specifically for YC clones...any source of seed-stage funding (for web startups) is fine.
======
wheels
Not exactly an answer to your question, but we started keeping track of every
funding source that we'd heard of or have contact to in our intranet wiki.
After a couple months of just keeping your ears open and taking notes you end
up with a pretty long list.

That said, just repeating our list wouldn't do you a lot of good; usually
you're looking for people that are either in your area or that you have at
least some distant connection to. Think you don't have connections? Yeah, so
did we. Then we started paying closer attention over a period of time and
realized we had quite a few.

------
pg
I'm sure the biggest source of seed-stage funding is still individual angels.

------
kradic
[http://www.prnewsnow.com/PR%20News%20Releases/Technology/Tec...](http://www.prnewsnow.com/PR%20News%20Releases/Technology/Tech%20Computer/IllinoisVENTURES%20Partners%20with%20Mozilla%20Labs%20to%20Expand%20IVentures10%20Program)

------
rms
CRV Quickstart

Lightspeed Summer Grants

IW AlphaLab

Also the Plug and Play Tech Center, they are the only true incubator around.

------
dzohrob
<http://hitforge.com>

------
aggieben
any good ones in Dallas? I've heard of StarTech, but they seem a little
different than these type of seed funds.

